# Whats your favorite K.K Slider song?



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 10, 2009)

my favorite  K.K Slider song is Agent K.K. !  

i really hope no one else have made a topic of this before!


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 10, 2009)

i can hear it in my head, but i don't know the name... let me see if i can find something on youtube. 

THIS ONE MAIN FLOOR!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0D25sof-7c

what is it?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not playing Nedrian D:

DJ K.K. ^_^

Edit: oh, K.K. Faire


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 10, 2009)

Go K.K. Rider!
is my favourite


----------



## Gallade526 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ummm..... ill have to say.......


K.K. Rock!


----------



## Vivi (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine is K.K. salsa


----------



## Miranda (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a few favorites can't pick just one...Stale Cupcakes, Two Days Ago, Spring Blossoms, K.K. Lullaby.


----------



## K-Dog (Feb 10, 2009)

I quite like Rockin' K.K.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 10, 2009)

K.K. Song, it's actually Totatka's Song


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 10, 2009)

Bossa.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 10, 2009)

K.K. cant touch this! lol jk


K.K. Crusin' i always listen to that on saturday night to relieve me from things....


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ K.K. My fav since ww.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 10, 2009)

ahh forest life.it relaxes me and i just love it.oh and i like K.K. metal


----------



## Chibz (Feb 10, 2009)

I like Go K.K. Rider, Forest Life, Stale Cupcakes, I Love You, oh jeez, I can't decide.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 10, 2009)

DJ K.K.


----------



## John102 (Feb 10, 2009)

KK Condor


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 10, 2009)

Stale Cupcakes.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 10, 2009)

Stale Cupcakes is my favorite and forest life is also good


----------



## Zachary (Feb 11, 2009)

Steep Hill


----------



## Fontana (Feb 11, 2009)

K.K Metal =D


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 11, 2009)

K.K. RAGTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 11, 2009)

To the edge and K.K. Gumbo


----------



## Collen (Feb 12, 2009)

k.k. ballad


----------



## M33P (Feb 13, 2009)

K.K. condor!!@!!@


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2009)

K.K. Song. I <3 Totaka's Song. =3


----------



## Jeff (Feb 13, 2009)

KK Condor, KK Salsa, Forest Life and the secret song: (it's a secret ^^)


----------



## Joe (Feb 13, 2009)

K.K Faire, Even if it does get annoying.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

K.K. Technopop. =DDD


----------



## spector1 (Feb 19, 2009)

K.K. House


----------



## Topi (Feb 21, 2009)

Steep Hill :3


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

Forest life


----------



## Sapphireflames (Feb 21, 2009)

Forest Life too


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 21, 2009)

Only Me


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

Rockin' k.k.


----------



## Anna (Feb 21, 2009)

K.K. Bossa


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

Rockin' K.K. and K.K. Love Song


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 22, 2009)

K.K. Condor


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 22, 2009)

I love you


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Go K.K. Rider


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 22, 2009)

Salsa is fun.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 22, 2009)

Aloha KK =]


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

K.K. Metal


----------



## Nynaeve (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucky K.K. is my fave


----------



## MygL (Feb 22, 2009)

Go K.K. Rider! of course!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 22, 2009)

K.K. Faire is my jam


----------



## AnimalStudent (Feb 22, 2009)

Stale Cupcakes, one of K.K. Slider's newest songs (in AC:CF)


----------



## Collin (Feb 22, 2009)

K.K. Soul (witch you dont have)


----------



## solsticeviolet (Feb 23, 2009)

Stale Cupcakes or K.K. Aria as a close second. I tend to like very mellow KK songs.


----------



## Anna (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohh I like Stale Cupcakes xD
But

K.K. BOSSA is the best


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

K.K. Rider and Condor


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

I still have yet to get myself a song.


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 9, 2009)

K.K. Faire, K.K. Condor, and K.K. Metal


----------



## child911 (Mar 9, 2009)

K.K. Rockabilly

Awesome solo!


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 9, 2009)

K.K. Faire and K.K. Metal


----------



## Kiley (Mar 9, 2009)

Forest life,stale cupcakes,Go K.K. Rider!, nd my place


----------



## Nickdude43 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have Forest Life playing in my house.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 9, 2009)

K.K. Lullaby makes me sleee....py....
zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 9, 2009)

go k.k. rider!


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2009)

my favorite
is Sonata


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 27, 2009)

K.K metal is amesome =D


----------



## blueturbo (Mar 29, 2009)

K.K. Parade is awesome


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 29, 2009)

K.K. Rock


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I love K.K Technopop


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 30, 2009)

solarshadow said:
			
		

> I love K.K Technopop


^Sounds good on the stereo in comparison to other songs, but when he plays it live it sounds really weird.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 30, 2009)

Stale cupcakes


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2009)

THIS is now my favorite K.K. Slider song:

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ju_D350wrqA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/ju_D350wrqA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju_D350wrqA


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Senor K.K. or K.K. Metal \m/


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS is now my favorite K.K. Slider song:
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/ju_D350wrqA'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Holy snap that's awesome! *headbangs*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> my favorite
> is Sonata


Same here xP


----------



## kalinn (Mar 30, 2009)

uhmm the mountain song or something like that


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 30, 2009)

K.K. Metal...

for the awesome barking in the middle


----------



## spector1 (Mar 31, 2009)

spring blossom :O


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Agent K.K.!!

Love that one!! =)


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

DEFINITLY Forest Life <------------------------------
Thats how you spell it without the arrow though XD

Its the orignal ac theme with a twist !!! XD  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Forest Life


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> DEFINITLY Forest Life <------------------------------
> Thats how you spell it without the arrow though XD
> 
> Its the orignal ac theme with a twist !!! XD  :gyroidsideways:


O ya I Love that one too!!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 19, 2009)

Mountain Song


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big>Forest Life</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## seangames (Apr 22, 2009)

i have to say my favorite is forest life, it just brings back memories of the original
call it cheesy, i think its AWESOME

town: Yorks
code: 0603-2433-4221


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 22, 2009)

DJ K.K


----------



## Phil (Apr 30, 2009)

K.K Sonata
K.K Lament
Steep Hill


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

I think it's K.K. rock or something.


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2009)

K.K Bossa, Stale Cupcakes


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Stale Cupcakes.


----------



## Anna (May 1, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Stale Cupcakes.


 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song so much


----------



## kalinn (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Song


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2009)

K.K. Salsa.


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2009)

DJ KK and Go KK Rider.
They're my only ones xD


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 1, 2009)

Surfin` K.K.
Marine Song 2001
Forest Song
Rockin` K.K,
Stale Cupcakes
Two Days Ago
i think thats it!


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

I Really Like K.K. Bossa....Or Some Other But I Cant Think Of Them Right Now =(


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/o-_sUi6babo


This.


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/o-_sUi6babo
> 
> 
> This.


Haha Thats Funny...
That Songs From Portal Right


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 1, 2009)

Yes it is. =]


----------



## acfreak (May 1, 2009)

I like Two Days Ago


----------



## Nightray (May 1, 2009)

um.... K.K. something....


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 2, 2009)

Jeff said:
			
		

> KK Condor, KK Salsa, Forest Life and the secret song: (it's a secret ^^)


Stale Cupcakes?


----------

